

Kansas City, Austin: Now top 2 average bandwidth cities in US - dendory
http://explorer.netindex.com/maps

======
voltagex_
I've never seen this site - the URL may need to be changed because it
geolocated me when it first loaded. Shows how abysmal Australian broadband
speeds are, though.

This seems to use speedtest.net data. I haven't found any concrete evidence,
but you can bet that ISPs are prioritizing the traffic - either directly via
QoS or via hosting their own speedtest.net server.

In Australia only a few metro areas are shown. You might see a variance of 10x
(slower) in rural areas.

